# Syracuse Show this weekend



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep-ish. 

Looks like Sweepstakes classes for goldens are at 12:30. 

Regular show classes start at 1:15. 

I'd sit down and watch both - the sweepstakes classes are fun to watch. 

Regular show classes start with boy puppies and work their way up to the adults (6-9 month old puppies, 9-12 month old puppies, 12-18 month old puppies, American bred, Open), all class winners go back in for the winners class, judge picks the "Winners Dog" (WD)... and then it starts all over again for the bitches.

After Winners Bitch (WB) is selected, the champion dogs go into the ring first followed by the WD and WB and they all compete for Best of Breed. The judge also gives out special recognition awards (Select Dogs, etc), Best of Opposite Sex, Best of Winners, etc.

Sit near enough to the steward's table so you can hear them calling the classes into the ring and you can keep track of what's going on.


----------



## JuliePT98 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for the info!!


----------

